# Siberians?



## SilentDobe (Dec 27, 2008)

What are your opinions on the Siberian cat? I have large dogs so I need a hearty, robust cat that can play (or correct rough behavior) with them. I am not in a rush to get a kitten, but I am following dog breeder rules for not buying from a cattery that accepts paypal or credit cards. Also, I didn't find much on possible genetic diseases. Any and all information I'm thankful for.


----------

